# skimmer selber bauen- geht das so?



## teichumbau (2. Juni 2008)

eins zum anfang, dies soll kein superskimmer werden, aber evtl. kann man so ein paar blätter von der oberfläche fischen.

man nimmt einen behälter in den man in eine seite ein loch schneidet. in den behälter kommt eine kleine pumpe. diese pumpt das wasser raus und damit muss neues wasser einlaufen und reinigt so die oberfläche.

voraussetzung ist natürlich das der behälter ein wenig aus der wasseroberfläche  heraus guckt und das das verhältnis von pumpe und nachlauf übereinstimmen.

was meint ihr, funktioniert das oder habe ich einen denkfehler?


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: skimmer selber bauen- geht das so?*

Hi Patric,
im Prinzip wird das als Absaugung oder Blättersammelstelle schon funktionieren. 
1. Warum soll der Behälter aus dem Wasser heraussschauen, das ist doch ein weniger schöner Anblick? 
2. Der Wasserstand im Teich variiert leicht, die Skimmerleistung bei einem Skimmer mit großer Oberfläche damit leider sehr stark. Die meisten Skimmer haben eine kleine Oberfläche, stehen immer sicher unter dem Wasserspiegel und haben eine vergleichsweise hohe Saugleistung. Für einen Behälter, der eine Pumpe aufnehmen kann, passt das wohl eher nicht.
Um das noch einmal kurz zu machen: eine gewisse Saugleistung auf einen kleinen Querschnitt sorgt für hohe lokale Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten, um sicher Blätter etc. anzusaugen, und die sollte auf die Oberfläche wirken. Die eigentliche Saugleistung ist von der Teichfläche abhängig. Das kleine seitliche Loch wird daher nie optimal an der Waseroberfläche platziert sein, und damit ist die Arbeit zu schade für das Ergebnis.


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: skimmer selber bauen- geht das so?*

Hallo Patric

schau mal hier 
speziell die Tuningtips im 6 Beitrag 

so einfach ist das nicht mit einem optimal funktionierenden Skimmer
einerseits muss er genug Sog aufbauen anderseits soll er wirklich nur die verschmutzte Oberfläche absaugen.
durch die Oberflächenspannung tritt im besten Fall so ein "Tischtucheffekt"  
ein , der den Schmutz auch von weiter her ansaugt

dazu muss der Skimmer aber immer mit möglichst großem Einlauf genau unter der Wasseroberfläche sich ausrichten.

Da spielt viel Strömungslehre rein  

auch sollte im Plan sein , wie der abgesaugte Schmutz möglichst zeitnah
aus dem System entfernt wird.


mfG


----------

